# Where to buy goo gone in Hong Kong?



## Tdude (Dec 22, 2009)

I need to remove the goo on my cube but I don't know where to buy goo gone or any similar product.Tell me if you know.


----------



## (X) (Dec 22, 2009)

You can use some kind of alcohol it works just as good


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 22, 2009)

(X) said:


> You can use some kind of alcohol it works just as good



Mineral Spirits


----------



## Tdude (Dec 22, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > You can use some kind of alcohol it works just as good
> ...



What's mineral spirit?


----------

